# Henry Slade: rugby union with type 1 diabetes



## Copepod (Dec 17, 2015)

A postive attitude expressed by Henry Slade, professional rugby union player, who represented England in Rugby World Cup 2016:

http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....tory-28379689-detail/story.html#ixzz3uZa5tL9F


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 17, 2015)

What a lovely positive article - thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 17, 2015)

Henry has been side-lined for a while now as he broke his leg a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 17, 2015)

Good article and a great role model proving being diabetic shouldn't stop people from doing sport and if you're good enough, professional sport as well.  There have been and are a few Type 1 professional sports people, Gary Mabbutt and Danny McGrain in football and currently the Team Novo Nordisk cycling team.  Inspirational stuff.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2015)

A good bloke !


----------

